# A golden angel gets punched in the face by a Bloodthirster...



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Sooo who else is excited for that?!? On BL tomorrow we finally get to see the art for Fear to Tread! 

Discuss!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

At first, I was like...










But then I was like!










Can't wait for the cover.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

i am excited


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

This should be AWESOME!


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

I reckon this could be the best HH cover yet


----------

